# Mites



## james.w (Oct 20, 2010)

Do mites affect tegus the same as they do snakes. I found mites in both of my boa enclosures and am using the same cypress mulch in my tegus enclosure. I really don't want to have to throw out all the mulch in the enclosure since I just put it in about a week ago. I haven't seen any mites in the tegu enclosure but my tegus are only out for about a hour if at all.


----------



## Toby_H (Oct 21, 2010)

Springtails can easily be mistaken to be mites... Yet Springtails are completely harmless. As a matter of fact many amphibian or very small reptile keepers will cultivate them as food for their animals. 

I've read that that beaded scales of a Tegu prevent almost all mites, ticks and external parasites from harming or annoying the Tegu.


----------



## james.w (Oct 21, 2010)

How can one tell the difference between springtails and mites. Are springtails harmless to snakes as well?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Those little white bugs come with the Cyprus mulch ... Bleach the enclosure and heat your mulch and stuff in the oven at 250 degrees for a half hour ..


----------



## james.w (Oct 21, 2010)

the bugs i found in my boa enclosures aren't white they are black. i have started treating them both. wondering if these mites are harmful to tegus or if they will be ok with them?


----------



## Timothy (Feb 28, 2012)

I just found tiny red and white bugs in my tegy tank. I am soaking him right now and cleaning out his tank and anything that is in his tank. Are they mites? Im worried about them getting in his ears. Will he be in danger of them?


----------



## Riplee (Feb 28, 2012)

if they are snake mites, then you dont need worry about the tegu. They cant suck the blood throw tegu scars.. 
But if I were you, I may still will put them in different room for a moment,,


----------



## got10 (Feb 28, 2012)

No bleach in i lizard enclosure. I would suggest using listerine and or vinegar when you clean out the cage . Bleach causes cancer in turtles.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 29, 2012)

Timothy said:


> I just found tiny red and white bugs in my tegy tank. I am soaking him right now and cleaning out his tank and anything that is in his tank. Are they mites? Im worried about them getting in his ears. Will he be in danger of them?



What kind of substrate are you using? And where did you get it from?


----------

